# Magic Maddie Crossed the Rainbow Bridge



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. It sounds like she had a great and long life with you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. If you would like Maddie's name added to The Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of her passing. Once again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Maddie.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Her full name was 'Goldrun's Magic Maddie JH' she was born 06/16/04 - died 02/05/19


thanks


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like, Goldrun's Magic Maddie had a full and wonderful life. God Bless!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

3goldens2keep said:


> Her full name was 'Goldrun's Magic Maddie JH' she was born 06/16/04 - died 02/05/19
> 
> 
> thanks


I added your precious girl to the list.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for putting Maddie on the post. 

Unfortunately, our male Golden, Spirit, had to be put down in October due to cancer in his liver. He was a beautiful boy with long flowing hair and a gentle way about him. He was a slow working retriever with a great nose, accordingly when hunting, few birds could escape his discovery. He was a very strong swimmer and would never quit! He will be missed! We called him Spirit because he was almost born on Halloween, his call name for hunting was BOO!

HR Doublegold’s Spirit of Maximillian JH
Born 10/28/2006
Died 10/12/2019


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

*Our Goldens, two are now gone...*

Thanks for your thoughts! Your Golden 'River' was a very beautiful dog.

I grew up in Gunnison from kindergarten through 8th grade. It was a magical place to grow up in, especially in the late 1950's and early 1960's! I saw Crested Butte grow up, especially in skiing. My wife and I try to visit the Valley each Summer, we still love the mountains and our Goldens also loved being in the mountains with us.

Unfortunately, our male Golden, Spirit, had to be put down in October due to cancer in his liver. I knew when we got him that he and Maddie were close enough in age that they could die close together, but at the time when I saw Spirit and his pedigree it was a risk I had to take.

He was a beautiful boy with long flowing hair and a gentle way about him. He was a slow working retriever with a great nose, accordingly when hunting, few birds could escape his discovery. He was a very strong swimmer and would never quit! He will be missed! We called him Spirit because he was almost born on Halloween, his call name for hunting was BOO!

In the picture Maddie is in front (Died 1/05/2019), Fox is next to my wife, and Spirit is behind my wife (Died 10/12/2019)

HR Doublegold’s Spirit of Maximillian JH
Born 10/28/2006
Died 10/12/2019


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks...it is so hard to lose these creatures as they bring so much love into our lives.....!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of both of your beautiful babies.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

3goldens2keep said:


> Thanks for putting Maddie on the post.
> 
> Unfortunately, our male Golden, Spirit, had to be put down in October due to cancer in his liver. He was a beautiful boy with long flowing hair and a gentle way about him. He was a slow working retriever with a great nose, accordingly when hunting, few birds could escape his discovery. He was a very strong swimmer and would never quit! He will be missed! We called him Spirit because he was almost born on Halloween, his call name for hunting was BOO!
> 
> ...


I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your dear Spirit, I have added him to The Rainbow Bridge List x.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Spirit.

Godspeed sweet boy


----------

